# Outboard Classic



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

We are fishing the outboard classic and only half of my normal crew can fish. I'm looking to pick up 1 or 2 for the trip. Please keep in mind this is tournament and will cost more than just a day offshore. If anyone is interested send me a pm with your contact info and I'll give you a call. We are fishing a 31 Cape Horn. Thanks, Donnie


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

We are in and are really looking forward to it. Actually, our boat maybe overloaded due to our normal team all wanting to fish (which never happens) plus 3 friends from South Florida that heard about the tournament and wanted to fish. We may have 2 crew that could fish with you if you haven't already filled the spots. These guys are seaworthy and fun to be with but will stay out of the way.


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Should be a great tournament...$32,000 in Cash up for grabs! Rescheduled from a few weeks back and now the fishing is on fire!


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

The GCOC just added $50,000 for a new state record dolphin for this weekends tournament.


----------



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Stallion but i already have a crew and we have decided to fish elsewhere. We won't be fishing the outboard classic. Good luck and I hope your Guys can find a ride 


Stallion said:


> We are in and are really looking forward to it. Actually, our boat maybe overloaded due to our normal team all wanting to fish (which never happens) plus 3 friends from South Florida that heard about the tournament and wanted to fish. We may have 2 crew that could fish with you if you haven't already filled the spots. These guys are seaworthy and fun to be with but will stay out of the way.


----------

